# One expensive Cockapoo!!



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Wow I hope this dog would be able to make the dinner, clean the house and bring me a cup of coffee in bed!! http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classif...ally-trained-obedient-pet-cockapoo-stone.html


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How ridiculous!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That can't be right surely???


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy smoke that is more than 6000 cdn dollars! I think it's right. Service dogs need about 40,000$ of training. This little one is going to go to a family like the Obamas or someone who has money, no time and no tolerance for accidents. I just hope she gets to roll in the mud from time to time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG ...... She may be trained to within an inch of her life but she's not used to living in a family home ... Just look at their site. 
Get the pup then pay for one to one training makes more sense to me x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I did look at the site . . and it may be a well trained dog . . but that's gouging for sure!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think I would rather spend the extra money on wonderful things for my dog. And to have another opportunity to bond with my pup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That doesn't look like the happy, waggy, full of fun dogs that we know and love.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I went on the website and looked at the available dogs. So if their birthdates are accurate, basically you would be purposely raising a dog that has bonded with one household (people and pets) and rehoming them when they are nearly two years old with no expectation of problems? And what do they do with the dogs that aren't don't meet their temperament requirements. Also interesting that this cockapoo is not on their website.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I have looked at some of the other dogs they have for sale on Pets4homes and they are also selling for thousands of pounds. I can't believe anyone will pay this sort of money. The dogs may be well trained but only to that trainer! Poor doggies will never find homes with price tags that high


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its ridiculous isn't it, I would worry that the sort of person to pay that sort of money because they were not confident about training a puppy, or just not prepared to put the work in would not be great dog owners anyway and the dog could still develop problems no matter how well trained they were at the beginning. I would rather be on a waiting list for a dog that hadn't quite made the grade for hearing dogs or something, at least any money paid would be going towards training the next pup, they would also have been specially selected as pups, and had great training.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I can understand working dogs, like police or prison dogs costing this much ... But not pet dogs?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't like it and that's just it. My puppies fit our life and home because I've moulded them that way. They are trained to an ok level, not perfect or professional but they are good girls and most importantly they are happy and get to be silly!


----------

